# Finish your models or NO SUSHI FOR YOU!!



## JohnAnthony (Nov 6, 2010)

Found this in a 1989 Hasegawa catalog...



> The chronic aptitude of leaving unfinished the preparation of a model that has been taken up. Though it is frequently considered a physical sickness, in fact it is a mental trouble, with causes lying at various places depending on the patient:
> (1) Believing in absolute perfection.
> (2) Lacking the tanacity to finish something begun.
> (3) Lacking monetary margin (purchasing excess material, constantly switching over to new kits, beginning other hobbies at the same time - money makes a person languid).
> ...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 6, 2010)

Pretty interesting, that's somewhat Zen


----------



## A4K (Nov 6, 2010)

Yep, as Dave said...and right on the button, damn it...


----------

